# What are these shaper cutters worth?



## pjuarez37 (Feb 21, 2016)

My dad was recently give about 10 or 12 different rockwell international shaper cutters and im wondering what they are worth, some have 3/4" holes with 1/2" bushing, they came in black boxes with a blue and white label.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Without any detail, there's no way to know. The internet is your friend here. A common way to price used tools is to determine new cost and then ask for 50% of that. Have you looked at the usual places where people sell tools (CL, eBay)? However, I bet the market for used shaper cutters is pretty thin so you could be waiting a while. I'd say a shaper is relatively uncommon in hobbyist shops and pro shops don't typically by "consumables" used. Selling as a package at a further discount might help you move them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums nameless person...

are the cutter heads steel or carbide...
used???

used...
5 bucks for steel...
10-20 bucks for carbide...

*PROVIDING* they are in premium condition, not dull, chipped/nicked or worn out...

go to Ebay and you'll see...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Pjuarez37. I would have to agree with the previous 2 posts. I watch ebay quite a bit and those type bits often go very cheap.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Agree with Stick486.


----------

